# Tax question



## davnel78 (Apr 7, 2016)

So I only drive part-time as a side-gig. I made less than 5K driving for both Uber and Lyft last year. Got the 1099K-s, claiming all of my income, even if I didn't get a form. Does anyone know if you take the mileage deduction, can I still deduct expenses like (portion of) my cell phone bill, auto insurance, gas, etc.?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Cell phone yes, car insurance no, gas no, etc... maybe.


----------

